# Topmac



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone got a Topmac cokerpoo? Would love to see some progress reports on any of the litters, especially Weller's of course.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

small breeder but does it all right been breeding long time does all checks never heard anything bad janice


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes they are a small operation, having 2 english cocker bitches, one of which is retired now, 1 poodle stud and 2 american cocker bitches. We found them to be good and have had no problems at all with Weller, temperament or health wise. Just thought there may be one or two owners on here but perhaps not. Thanks for replying though Janice.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Karen - when I asked about Beau's siblings and no-one responded Kendal said I should ask the breeder if she would mind passing on my details to the people who had purchased her siblings which I thought was a good idea. Perhaps Topmac would do the same for you as you are pobably like me and just wanting to know how they are and what they look like etc! Good luck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know Topmac have alot of pictures of previous litters and owners so must have contact with people.... maybe ask them to forward your details on as would imagine they would be reluctant to pass other peoples to you. I dont know of anyone who has a Topmac dog, there could be but not that I remember anyone saying although I'm surprised there is nt x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I could Ask Sue at Topmac as I do send her updates on Weller once in a while. Will mention it in my next e mail, thanks peeps.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi - see this is a few weeks old, but we have a Topmac cockatoo - he's 2 and a half now, I can't remember if Weller is from the same litter or the one before ours, I know both our dogs are on Topmac's website.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

ooo no - we don't have a cockatoo?! ***** autospell thing?!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mrsnonsmoker!! Thanks for posting. 
They may well be the same litter as Weller is the same age as yours but I know there was another litter a couple of weeks younger. Weller is Ted x Heidi ( tri colour parti) it was her first litter, I think there were 7 all black tuxedo.
I do have another Topmac dog local to me but he was one of their first litters as he must be 7 or 8 now.
I will look at the Website for Pickle!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh i never realised Weller was a Topmac puppy . I used to spend hours looking at their galleries when I was searching for a puppy.... Really beautiful dogs, I dreamt of having one but would of had to wait a while.
X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Mairi, we think he is gorgeous but then all of us think that about our own dogs 
Just checked their website and have seen they now charge £1000 per puppy! Don't think I could ever afford a second!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Even though I'd posted on this thread I d forgotten that Weller was a Topmac dog, I had a sneaky look through there site.... Again .... Last week xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Thanks Mairi, we think he is gorgeous but then all of us think that about our own dogs
> Just checked their website and have seen they now charge £1000 per puppy! Don't think I could ever afford a second!


Oh I know.. It's a very expensive business.. I NEARLY bought a Maltipoo(!!) from a very reputable breeder.. £1200 !!!
X


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

topmac are not that far from us, i tried to make contact with them a long while back, filling in the details etc, but they never replied, if only they could see how well we look after our dogs, they would b sorry they missed out on a great home for one of their pups! but no regrets, murphy is perfectx


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

So Karen, did you find any other litter-mates of Weller and Pickle? I've just been trying to upload some photos but no luck finding how to!! Have you loaded any photos of Weller here, other than on your profile?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't. My pc isn't working and so it's not as simple to upload pics on the iPad, the iPhone is ok as its really easy to upload photos using tapatalk app. All my pictures are on the pc  I will try to get some on this thread.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos. Took me a while to work out the one with the goggles to start with but when I did I thought it was great.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

He's lovely! Pickle is much more flat coated - am struggling to load a photo here, will see if I can do any more later (also attached is Heidi and the puppies)


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Loving the Weller boggle eyes!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! I love the Pickle pictures. 
Here is one of Weller enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah fab pics, can see the resemblance


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Clare. Poor Heidi isn't very photogenic is she !?! Lol, she was very sweet in the flesh


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Give her a break, she just had babies! Did you look that good after giving birth? :laugh: I know I didn't!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

:laugh: poor girl, I guess that's a harsh judgement!


----------



## Herbie (Oct 13, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Has anyone got a Topmac cokerpoo? Would love to see some progress reports on any of the litters, especially Weller's of course.


Hi Wellerfeller

We have Herbie, he is an 18 month old black cockerpoo from Sue and Andy at TopMac Cockerpoos. He was one of the last of BB's litter. He is a fab little cockerpoo with the most loving and fun nature. Everyone loves him and wants one of him! Who was Weller's mum?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Herbie said:


> Hi Wellerfeller
> 
> We have Herbie, he is an 18 month old black cockerpoo from Sue and Andy at TopMac Cockerpoos. He was one of the last of BB's litter. He is a fab little cockerpoo with the most loving and fun nature. Everyone loves him and wants one of him! Who was Weller's mum?



Hi, welcome to the forum! Weller's mum is Heidi but Herbie and Weller more than likely share their daddy, Ted?


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

is ted an apricot miniature poodle by any chance? i am just wondering because murphy s dad is a poodle called ted, who iknow is rented out?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Lee, he is an apricot mini. Sounds like he lives a ' full on' life


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

one busy boy! murphy came from corrine o connor ,in tolleshunt knights, we did nt meet him, as he was on stud duties, would love to know if he is the same poodle, i thought crrine owned him, but i could be wrong, did you meet him?


----------



## cleebag (Jan 7, 2013)

*Topmac Cockapoos*

Hi all, please could someone tell me where Topmac are based

Cleo 

(Searching for my lovely new puppy)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are in Clacton on sea, Essex.


----------

